# For those of you who want a potential fantstic bargain!!!!!!



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all, let it be said that I dont keep all the bargains to myself, found this tonight and could be a fantastic bargain for someone, not a great deal to servicing them so could be a complete steal (no I wont be bidding on it as I have too many machines!!)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-single-group-espresso-machine-/190796312516?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2c6c58afc4

Callum could this be the one for you???????


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

this one is even up north !!!!!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-Coffee-Espresso-Maker-/200889758224?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item2ec5f67210


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Classic Italian name


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Seems to be a few Fracino Little Gem coffee machines popping up eBay.

Most are collection in person, in out of the way places, keeping the prices quite low


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Where exactly does 'up North begin' - beyond Watford Gap??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Where exactly does 'up North begin' - beyond Watford Gap??


Not entirely sure, but anywhere north of oxford is north for me!

and did chuckle at the italian inference on a british made machine..


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Both are fracino classics, not little Gems. Classics are rotary (see the twin needle dial?) whereas Gems and Bambinos are vibratory pumps as far as I'm aware.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Both are fracino classics, not little Gems. Classics are rotary (see the twin needle dial?) whereas Gems and Bambinos are vibratory pumps as far as I'm aware.


Yep both are indeed rotary, so even better bargains as rotary machines just deliver a better espresso........


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Going for the one In Cumbria. Is anyone else here going for that one?

The side panel is missing and it need lots of TLC but think its worth a punt. He says he's had an electrician check it out and it's fine, I think the spark would've just done a PAT test, so not sure what else is required.

Fingers crossed here then I can get rid of the Gaggia Classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Seems like it could be a great little bargain and wont get many bids as it is a bit of a risk, if you win and need parts get in touch as might be able to help you.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers CC, also watching yours.

Yours would be better but at the moment can't afford the price you were asking here.

Good luck with yours on eBay. Might have a punt but think it'll get good money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It did ! but thanks for your kind words!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha I noticed it had finished.

Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Got my bid in, just hope I get it now, some serious work ahead if I'm lucky!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50cent (Feb 17, 2012)

Why/how do rotary pump machines produce better espresso?

Do they produce a more consistent water flow, or is it something else?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Its all about how the flow is delivered, rotary pumps are much more consistent and smoother in delivery of the flow of water, they are also more forgiving with the grind, side by side on say a rancilio s20 I noticed that the rotary version had more a greater depth to the shot. Vibratory pumps fluctuate IMO a lot more than the rotary pump, the best bet is to try them side by side.


----------

